
Ask HN: Anyone Using HN for Work? Research Competition. Spot Trends. Other? - vaibimba
A friend and I are busy building a cognitive search engine. We extract data and insights from text. We&#x27;re planning to launch a free product on top of HN to learn from people using it and iterate from there.<p>Before launch we need to understand (1) if there&#x27;s anyone using HN for work, and if yes (2) how and in what field.<p>Assumption is that there might be people using HN to learn about competition, find trends, research new applications of technologies, and probably more.<p>Thanks.
======
lixtra
I read HN also during work time, so yes.

My job is general IT with outsourcing partners usually doing the heavy
lifting. I need some understanding in many subfields. That said, I rarely
search in HN for old information that I didn’t read before. I do go back into
my upvotes when I remember I read something useful a month ago that becomes
relevant now.

~~~
vaibimba
This helps a ton. Thanks. Is there any reason you can think of why you don't
go back to old posts, maybe a UI/UX issue or too much content to read? Also,
can you maybe tell more about those subfields? Examples that would give a
better sense of how those readings help with your work would help.

